# Man In The High Castle- Amazon Pilot Jan 15 Spoilers for Pilot not Book OK



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Got a chance to watch this last night and color me impressed. I've never read the Philip K Dick novel this is based on but thought the plot was intriguing. I thought the rain of ash from the "Hospital" and the way the cop blew it off as "It's Tuesday" was relevant with the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz this year.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I really liked this show. Everyone should watch it and take the survey and let them know you want more episodes!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Maui said:


> I really liked this show. Everyone should watch it and take the survey and let them know you want more episodes!


I saw it last night, but I can't decide if it'a a SCI FI show or Alternate History drama. The film reel suggested there is a way between worlds. Like most Dick stories it's hard to assign it to a genre.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I want to read the book but am afraid either it or the TV show would be spoiled by my reading of it. 

Then I thought about the ending to the episode and wondered if it was in the book (nobody tell me as this is a Book spoiler-free zone). It just seemed like such a TV twist.


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

I never read the book but I enjoyed episode 1 of this too. I hope they continue it. I could nitpick certain things like the fact that they made the Japanese characters overly superstitious beyond even what the cultural norms were and the fact that almost all of the resistance characters exhibited such suspicious and potentially attention drawing body language in public when they were engaged in treasonous activities. But it was an interesting premise overall.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I liked this too and forgot to do the survey! One thing that stood out to me was how technically advanced the Germans seemed by the 1960s.


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

sbourgeo said:


> I liked this too and forgot to do the survey! One thing that stood out to me was how technically advanced the Germans seemed by the 1960s.


I'm not sure if NYC to San Francisco in two hours with a supersonic jet like they mentioned in the episode was possible in 1962 or even if it is today if money was no object. Of course, commercial planes don't fly anywhere near top speed because it's far too expensive on fuel so maybe it is feasible with a Concorde like technology and service.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Jim_TV said:


> I'm not sure if NYC to San Francisco in two hours with a supersonic jet like they mentioned in the episode was possible in 1962 or even if it is today if money was no object. Of course, commercial planes don't fly anywhere near top speed because it's far too expensive on fuel so maybe it is feasible with a Concorde like technology and service.


Huh, I actually thought the jet in the movie resembled a Concorde.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Jim_TV said:


> I'm not sure if NYC to San Francisco in two hours with a supersonic jet like they mentioned in the episode was possible in 1962 or even if it is today if money was no object. Of course, commercial planes don't fly anywhere near top speed because it's far too expensive on fuel so maybe it is feasible with a Concorde like technology and service.


 I think this intends to show what happens when "German engineering" isn't interrupted by losing the war, and they continue to be unbound by various moral and ethical standards. You have 2 hour flights across the U.S., and you have crematoriums running every Tuesday.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

sbourgeo said:


> Huh, I actually thought the jet in the movie resembled a Concorde.


It did. However, we never allowed the Concorde to fly supersonic over land, nor did anyone else. That limited it to transatlantic runs; it didn't have the range for transpacific runs.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

madscientist said:


> I think this intends to show what happens when "German engineering" isn't interrupted by losing the war, and they continue to be unbound by various moral and ethical standards. You have 2 hour flights across the U.S., and you have crematoriums running every Tuesday.


The crematorium was on live people based on the comments from the Cop.

As for the plane resembling the Concorde, I thought so as well. It seemed bigger somehow than I imagined a Concorde would be.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Just posted the link in the other Amazon TV thread - this one has unsurprisingly been picked up to series.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Fantastic!!! Loved it


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

lambertman said:


> Just posted the link in the other Amazon TV thread - this one has unsurprisingly been picked up to series.


That's GREAT news!!!


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

lambertman said:


> Just posted the link in the other Amazon TV thread - this one has unsurprisingly been picked up to series.


Very cool


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

lambertman said:


> Just posted the link in the other Amazon TV thread - this one has unsurprisingly been picked up to series.


I concur with the others, GREAT news, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Watched this last night, just outstanding, and yeah, I'm reading the book..


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I just watched this and I liked the pilot a lot and plan to watch the series.
(I haven't read the book.)

I've always found this type of premise interesting so that's a plus for this show.
Let's hope Scott and company keep the show interesting.

With that film showing our history where the Allies won the War, one does wonder if this is simply an alternate reality or is time travel involved?

I do have some questions about the Geo-political structure of this reality.

We're told that the Nazis dropped an Atom Bomb on Washington, DC. So the assumption is that the crucial event here is that the Nazis developed the A Bomb before the US did.
I'm guessing that the US surrender wasn't total and immediate since one man commented on the Nazis landing on Virginia Beach.
Did they drop additional Bombs in the US?

What happened to the other Allies? Did Hitler drop the Bomb on Moscow and London as well or did Churchill and Stalin capitulate after seeing what happened to the US?
The Nazis still had the Russian Winter issues but I'd think that Hitler would have at least threatened to use the Bomb on the Soviet Union.

Why would the Nazis give the Japanese the West Coast in the first place?
Certainly the Nazis considered the Japanese "inferior" and no doubt, planned to conquer them down the road (and I suspect that this is a future plot point in the series) so why continue to work with them after the Allies were defeated?

Why is there a "Neutral Zone" in the first place?

What happened to Italy? Is Mussolini still in power or did the Nazis take over there?

What's going on in Africa?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

JYoung are those rhetorical questions (just a list of things you'd like to see covered in future episodes)? Or are you asking for our guesses? Nothing that would answer any of those questions was mentioned in the pilot episodes and book-based answers aren't allowed on this thread...


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

JYoung said:


> 3. Why would the Nazis give the Japanese the West Coast in the first place?
> Certainly the Nazis considered the Japanese "inferior" and no doubt, planned to conquer them down the road (and I suspect that this is a future plot point in the series) so why continue to work with them after the Allies were defeated?
> 
> 4. Why is there a "Neutral Zone" in the first place?


My take is that the Cold War still happened, but with Germany and Japan instead of the USA and USSR. They divided up the USA, but still have distrust and dislike for each other.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

I've read the book. No *real* spoilers, just some observations below:



Spoiler



It's a strange book - lots and lots of stuff about the I Ching and other Asian philosophies, especially as it pertains to art.

I liked the first episode of the show, but it feels like they're throwing much of that out (probably a good idea, TV audiences probably wouldn't have the patience for those topics).

Also, in the book it's not newsreels that are created by the "Man in the High Tower", but a book. So "The Man in the High Tower" is a book about an alternate history with a character in it writing an alt history book. Makes sense to change that to a film within a film (TV show).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

madscientist said:


> JYoung are those rhetorical questions (just a list of things you'd like to see covered in future episodes)? Or are you asking for our guesses? Nothing that would answer any of those questions was mentioned in the pilot episodes and book-based answers aren't allowed on this thread...


These were questions that I had after I watched the pilot and I would hope get addressed in the series.
If people want to speculate and discuss them, that's cool but I agree that there should be no book spoilers.



sbourgeo said:


> My take is that the Cold War still happened, but with Germany and Japan instead of the USA and USSR. They divided up the USA, but still have distrust and dislike for each other.


Yeah, but what stopped the Reich from dropping a couple of Atom Bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki and telling Japan to surrender?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> Yeah, but what stopped the Reich from dropping a couple of Atom Bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki and telling Japan to surrender?


Probably the same thing that stopped us from nuking Moscow and St Petersburg...by the time it seemed like something to do, they had nukes too.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Probably the same thing that stopped us from nuking Moscow and St Petersburg...by the time it seemed like something to do, they had nukes too.


Well, I don't think that Japan actually has the Bomb here.
The Minister was commenting on how Japan wasn't as technologically advanced as Germany was.

Plus, the Nazis stated goal was to conquer the World while the US was just trying to stop the Axis.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Amazon just released the new Ron Perelman Show Hand of God, and the e-mail I received announcing that; said that Man In the High Castle will be available for streaming on 11/20! 

Who Hoo!!!


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

a bump to announce that episode two will be available to stream for free just this weekend. 
http://deadline.com/2015/10/man-in-the-high-castle-amazon-1201589863/


> Man In The High Castle Pilot & Second Episode Available During Amazons Free Preview Weekend
> 
> The pilot and episode 2 will be available for no-charge at
> http://www.amazon.com/maninthehighcastle
> beginning at 12 AM PST on Friday, October 23rd and ending at 11:59 PM PST on Sunday, October 25th in the U.S. and UK.


The full season launch will still happen on Nov.20 exclusively to Prime members.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

KDeFlane said:


> a bump to announce that episode two will be available to stream for free just this weekend.
> http://deadline.com/2015/10/man-in-the-high-castle-amazon-1201589863/
> 
> The full season launch will still happen on Nov.20 exclusively to Prime members.


Don't have time to watch this now, but thanks. I hope I remember to check on this when I have time.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Looking forward to the show. I really liked the pilot. I think I may need to cancel some of my season passes I am already falling behind on (Code Black and Agents of Shield) so that I can save time for shows like this.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Can't wait, but will wait for the full show release


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Can't wait, but will wait for the full show release


So, you can wait.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

MikeMar said:


> Can't wait, but will wait for the full show release


I plan to do the same. It is binge-worthy.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

> Man In The High Castle Pilot & Second Episode Available During Amazons Free Preview Weekend
> 
> The pilot and episode 2 will be available for no-charge at
> http://www.amazon.com/maninthehighcastle
> beginning at 12 AM *PST* on Friday, October 23rd and ending at 11:59 PM *PST* on Sunday, October 25th in the U.S. and UK.


Interesting. Since we will still be on Daylight Saving Time during that period, will it begin for us at 01:00 Friday and end at 23:59 Sunday night? And where are they scheduling from? Arizona does not observe DST, but they are in the Mountain time zone; I don't know anywhere in the PTZ that doesn't observe PDT. And since when does the UK observe PST at all? I am so confused; I'm going to wait until Saturday to watch MitHC so I don't have to think about this any more.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Maui said:


> MikeMar said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait, but will wait for the full show release
> ...


:up:


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Happy that this show got picked up, and am looking forward to watching the upcoming eps.

All those questions by JYoung are interesting, i wonder how many will be addressed.

as for the first episode, i was kind of disappointed in the plot twist at the end. It just seemed like they're setting this up to be a show where the bad guys always know everything, which makes for annoying plot turns and twists. Sort of like in 24 how there was always a mole and the bad guys planned for everything. I know this is a totalitarian regime, but still, it's a big freakin country. It's hard to know everything. So i hope they don't go that route.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

ej42137 said:


> Interesting. Since we will still be on Daylight Saving Time during that period, will it begin for us at 01:00 Friday and end at 23:59 Sunday night? And where are they scheduling from? Arizona does not observe DST, but they are in the Mountain time zone; I don't know anywhere in the PTZ that doesn't observe PDT. And since when does the UK observe PST at all? I am so confused; I'm going to wait until Saturday to watch MitHC so I don't have to think about this any more.


You're overthinking it.

They definitely mean Pacific Daylight Time (i.e., the time that will be on the clocks at Amazon headquarters), but incorrectly put "PST." That happens _all the time._

I've seen internal communications from TV networks that say "New York time" instead of specifying "standard" or "daylight." Perhaps it's time for Amazon to switch to using "Seattle time."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I can only get the pilot, not the second episode...


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I read this, but didn't know there was a show. I'll check it out, but the wonder of PKD is writing in such a way that reality is deliciously distorted. You're reading along and then think, wait, what? You back up a page and read it twice more. Then you get a little shiver. 

Not sure how that translates to film.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I can only get the pilot, not the second episode...


I see now that I can get the second episode through the app, but not through the 1P. The pilot I can get either way. Odd...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I see now that I can get the second episode through the app, but not through the 1P. The pilot I can get either way. Odd...


OnePass is never current. The first episode has been around since January, so OnePass of course manages to have the info. But OnePass probably won't have the second episode at all in time for the weekend viewing. Just like the whole season will be available November 20, but OnePass is highly unlikely to have it showing until days or a week after, if that soon.

OnePass is definitely not for people anxiously awaiting the appearance of anything on a streaming service.


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

I saw the pilot back in January, and just watched the second episode courtesy of the free weekend preview Amazon.com. Great show, very well done and even darker in content than I expected.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I saw a trailer or something for this over the weekend. First time I'd heard of the show. It looks cool. I've seen this alternate Nazi timeline in video games before. Seems like a cool subject for a TV show.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

This show is setting up to be incredible. Loved, loved, loved the second episode.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Season 1 will be available Friday, November 20.

Looking forward to it...watched a bit of episode 1 and i'm hooked.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Finally got around to watching this.


Really good stuff. 


I think the films are just propaganda. Maybe they used some real footage, but then faked the rest. I really really hope this isn't some weird SciFi thing where there is some wormhole or gateway to an alternate universe/timeline.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Finally got around to watching this.
> 
> Really good stuff.
> 
> I think the films are just propaganda. Maybe they used some real footage, but then faked the rest. I really really hope this isn't some weird SciFi thing where there is some wormhole or gateway to an alternate universe/timeline.


Well, it's based on a Phillip K. Dick book who was a known Science Fiction writer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> Well, it's based on a Phillip K. Dick book who was a known Science Fiction writer.


And not just any science fiction writer, but one in whose work reality is often...shall we say, fluid.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Well, it's based on a Phillip K. Dick book who was a known Science Fiction writer.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

watched episode 3 tonight/this morning. will start on 4 tomorrow. still interesting story


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Remember that this is the pilot thread


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Well then, I will leave you to continue talking about a year old pilot, don't see another thread for the show and not going to start a thread for each episode.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

osu1991 said:


> Well then, I will leave you to continue talking about a year old pilot, don't see another thread for the show and not going to start a thread for each episode.


Well then, make a season thread (just be sure to put "spoilers" in the title somewhere).

It's not like someone's charging you for thread creation.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

did they release all of them at once?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Some history: http://io9.com/it-s-a-freaking-miracle-that-we-got-a-man-in-the-high-c-1743627196


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> did they release all of them at once?


They released the pilot a year ago, Ep. 2 last month, and the rest today.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They released the pilot a year ago, Ep. 2 last month, and the rest today.


thanks

I've seen the first two. Just wonder when my OnePass will pickup t he new stuff.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

From what I've heard, it takes a while to filter through to the 1P.

But they're all up and ready to go in the Amazon app...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> From what I've heard, it takes a while to filter through to the 1P.
> 
> But they're all up and ready to go in the Amazon app...


sure

But the whole point of the OnePass is to have all my shows in once place, regardless if they were recorded from cable or they are streaming from Netflix or Amazon or whatever. If I have to switch over to the Amazon app, it sort defeats the supposed purpose of OnePass


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

madscientist said:


> Well then, make a season thread (just be sure to put "spoilers" in the title somewhere).
> 
> It's not like someone's charging you for thread creation.


feel free to do that. Personally I don't think there needs to be a dozen threads about a show. So please continue.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> sure
> 
> But the whole point of the OnePass is to have all my shows in once place, regardless if they were recorded from cable or they are streaming from Netflix or Amazon or whatever. If I have to switch over to the Amazon app, it sort defeats the supposed purpose of OnePass


Well, if you want to stick to your principles, you can wait until whenever they show up on 1P...

Personally, I'm not that principled.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, if you want to stick to your principles, you can wait until whenever they show up on 1P...
> 
> Personally, I'm not that principled.


it's less about being principled and more about being disciplined enough to figure out when shows have returned. I'm too lazy for that. TiVo already takes care of that for me with regular TV shows. Returning shows just appear like magic. "Hey, look!! '2 Broke Girls' is back.. Sweet."


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

osu1991 said:


> feel free to do that. Personally I don't think there needs to be a dozen threads about a show. So please continue.


I said "season thread". That's one thread, for the entire season. So I'm not sure where you got "a dozen threads".


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> it's less about being principled and more about being disciplined enough to figure out when shows have returned. I'm too lazy for that. TiVo already takes care of that for me with regular TV shows. Returning shows just appear like magic. "Hey, look!! '2 Broke Girls' is back.. Sweet."


Well, Amazon kindly sent me an email letting me know that the rest of the episodes are now available.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Well, Amazon kindly sent me an email letting me know that the rest of the episodes are now available.


They don't like me!!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I said "season thread". That's one thread, for the entire season. So I'm not sure where you got "a dozen threads".


Some people create a separate thread for every single episode of a streaming show on the day all the episodes are released. I haven't seen that yet for Man in the High Castle. Maybe because it just came out this morning and people haven't gotten around to watching any of it. Because like maybe they have jobs to do during the day.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Some people create a separate thread for every single episode of a streaming show on the day all the episodes are released.


 Yep, I'm aware; however osu1991 specifically mentioned not wanting that, and so I specifically said "season thread" as an alternative to it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm waiting for my OnePass to update as well. Hemlock Grove S3 came out on a Friday, and I had it in my playlist by Sunday morning. Hopefully this & Jessica Jones* are at least that quick. This time it's a race between Amazon & Netflix. 

* I did give in and watch the first Jessica Jones.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I said "season thread". That's one thread, for the entire season. So I'm not sure where you got "a dozen threads".


I think osu1991 was agreeing with you, not contradicting you.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Just finished the season, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Just watched the pilot and loved it! 


Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Watched seven episodes over the weekend. Saving the remainder for the Thanksgiving break. Didn't disappoint. Can't believe I was ever worried about the source material not having enough content for a full series. It's as true to the PK Dick novel as TWD is to the original comics. (a smart adaptation, imo)

Favorite episode so far is 5, "The New Normal"


Spoiler



The story in the Neutral Zone kinda went nowhere.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

There's a season thread now Saturn_V.


----------



## EsquireFlyer (Nov 29, 2015)

JohnS-MI said:


> It did. However, we never allowed the Concorde to fly supersonic over land, nor did anyone else. That limited it to transatlantic runs; it didn't have the range for transpacific runs.


The Nazi "rocket ship" does look a lot like a Concorde, and the size appears about right as well. And 2 hours NY to SF is also about right for Concorde's speed.

I believe Canada allowed Concorde to fly supersonic over land over certain unpopulated corridors. And the USSR permitted the Tu-144 (the Soviet espionage-made version of the Concorde) to fly supersonic over land as well, as they wanted to show off the technology and didn't have a suitable overwater commercial route to fly. The Tu-144 actually started flying a little before Concorde did, but the Tu-144 was plagued by technical difficulties and horrific accidents.

And you're right, of course, that the US required Concorde to decelerate to subsonic speed over land, because of the nuisance and disruption in citizens' daily lives that loud sonic booms would cause on the ground.

IMO, however, it is believable that the Greater Nazi Reich prioritizes government and military efficiency over citizen comfort, and authorizing supersonic flights over land seems to exemplify just that. The Nazi "rockets" do sound quite loud when airborne in the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just watched the pilot last night. Really enjoyed it, although I agree with the poster above who said the Resistance people were not very good at being subtle and inconspicuous with their movements. I wonder if that's intentional or if it's just poor acting/directing.

I'm bummed that there are no episode threads and instead only a season thread for this show. Because of the nature of all episodes being available at once, it basically means that people can't participate in the season thread until they've watched the entire season, and that defeats the purpose of having a discussion thread if you can't discuss as you go along.

Season threads should be reserved for traditional shows where one episode is released each week and all participants can theoretically be at the same place in their viewing for that week-long period between each episode.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just watched the pilot last night. Really enjoyed it, although I agree with the poster above who said the Resistance people were not very good at being subtle and inconspicuous with their movements. I wonder if that's intentional or if it's just poor acting/directing.
> 
> I'm bummed that there are no episode threads and instead only a season thread for this show. Because of the nature of all episodes being available at once, it basically means that people can't participate in the season thread until they've watched the entire season, and that defeats the purpose of having a discussion thread if you can't discuss as you go along.
> 
> Season threads should be reserved for traditional shows where one episode is released each week and all participants can theoretically be at the same place in their viewing for that week-long period between each episode.


Honestly, I really don't get the all episodes vs individual episode complaints I regularly read.

Make a new thread for an episode, if that's what you want, and people can freely discuss spoiler-free episodes up to an including the one mentioned in the title. Nobody is stopping you. I've done it. Many people do it. Whether or not there's a "full season" thread already (and nothing precludes someone from creating full-season threads later, after episode threads exist).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Honestly, I really don't get the all episodes vs individual episode complaints I regularly read.
> 
> Make a new thread for an episode, if that's what you want, and people can freely discuss spoiler-free episodes up to an including the one mentioned in the title. Nobody is stopping you. I've done it. Many people do it. Whether or not there's a "full season" thread already (and nothing precludes someone from creating full-season threads later, after episode threads exist).


True, and I'm usually agreeing with you in those other debates. It's just frustrating when it seems the discussion train has "already left the station" in the season thread and I suspect it will be hard to get much traction if I start individual episode threads as I watch.

But you are correct, there is nothing stopping me (or anyone else) from doing so.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm bummed that there are no episode threads and instead only a season thread for this show. Because of the nature of all episodes being available at once, it basically means that people can't participate in the season thread until they've watched the entire season, and that defeats the purpose of having a discussion thread if you can't discuss as you go along.
> 
> Season threads should be reserved for traditional shows where one episode is released each week and all participants can theoretically be at the same place in their viewing for that week-long period between each episode.


+1

There should be individual ep threads or at least for a semi-narrow range of eps.

I've only had a chance to watch the pilot (months ago) and the 2nd ep.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I figured by this point, everyone who wants to discuss the show as already binge watched the entire season. I just got around to watching episodes 3 and 4 last night. I have questions, but I suppose they will eventually get answered by the time I finish. And by then, the season thread will be dead.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Go to the very end and post the question, ask for a PM answer?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I figured by this point, everyone who wants to discuss the show as already binge watched the entire season.


Not me. No time. Have other priorities in life, as well.

I luckily was able to watch ep 2 on my trip to Japan because that ep was made available (before the rest of the season) and the Amazon Video app allows for offline viewing. I watched it one of my flights.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm hoping to get to Ep. 2 within the next couple of days. Not sure how much time I'll have for bingeing this week.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I figured by this point, everyone who wants to discuss the show as already binge watched the entire season.


Nope.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

I am enjoying this very much but have only gotten through episode 7 so I don't want to pose this comment/question in the general thread for fear of seeing what happens in the last 3.

This occurred to me during the first episode and I won't mention any specifics beyond that episode.

Quite simply - how does a guy like the obergroppenfuhrer, who is clearly American and was around prior to WW2, become as much of a ruthless Nazi as those who actually came from Germany?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jr461 said:


> I am enjoying this very much but have only gotten through episode 7 so I don't want to pose this comment/question in the general thread for fear of seeing what happens in the last 3.
> 
> This occurred to me during the first episode and I won't mention any specifics beyond that episode.
> 
> Quite simply - how does a guy like the obergroppenfuhrer, who is clearly American and was around prior to WW2, become as much of a ruthless Nazi as those who actually came from Germany?


It's an interesting question. I would suspect that there are always people hungry for power and willing to do whatever it takes, including abandoning personal ethics and morals, to obtain it. In this case, if someone were already anti-semitic and if instead of that attitude being viewed as evil but instead were supported by the government, a power-hungry, unscrupulous, anti-semite would probably thrive in that situation.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> Not me. No time. Have other priorities in life, as well.
> 
> *I luckily was able to watch ep 2 on my trip to Japan* because that ep was made available (before the rest of the season) and the Amazon Video app allows for offline viewing. I watched it one of my flights.


Interesting trip to be taking and watching this. Did you think of the Japanese differently when you got to Japan after watching?



jr461 said:


> This occurred to me during the first episode and I won't mention any specifics beyond that episode.
> 
> Quite simply - how does a guy like the obergroppenfuhrer, who is clearly American and was around prior to WW2, become as much of a ruthless Nazi as those who actually came from Germany?





DevdogAZ said:


> It's an interesting question. I would suspect that there are always people hungry for power and willing to do whatever it takes, including abandoning personal ethics and morals, to obtain it. In this case, if someone were already anti-semitic and if instead of that attitude being viewed as evil but instead were supported by the government, a power-hungry, unscrupulous, anti-semite would probably thrive in that situation.


You don't think out of about 150 million Americans in the early 1960s (or however many) there couldn't have been a bunch of Americans like that? I'm sure there are some now. And if you consider the scenario in the show, I would imagine that Nazi sympathizers came out of the woodwork when it was apparent that they were going to win the war.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The cool thing about this thread is you can talk about Nazis and not invoke Godwins Law.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

jr461 said:


> Quite simply - how does a guy like the obergroppenfuhrer, who is clearly American and was around prior to WW2, become as much of a ruthless Nazi as those who actually came from Germany?


We know FDR was assassinated, which probably made the Great Depression worse. And we know the Smiths lost it all in '29 crash. So the family was ripe for fascist plucking.

And Smith was most likely Volksdeutsche, ethnic German but not a German citizen. And he would've never risen to such a high rank (three-star general) unless he was ethnically pure in the eyes of the Reich. And those Volks were instrumental to the Reich in running all those countries the Nazis conquered.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> The cool thing about this thread is you can talk about Nazis and not invoke Godwins Law.


This whole THREAD is Godwin's Law


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, the thread title is Godwin-free...


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

jr461 said:


> Quite simply - how does a guy like the obergroppenfuhrer, who is clearly American and was around prior to WW2, become as much of a ruthless Nazi as those who actually came from Germany?





DevdogAZ said:


> It's an interesting question. I would suspect that there are always people hungry for power and willing to do whatever it takes, including abandoning personal ethics and morals, to obtain it.





Saturn_V said:


> And Smith was most likely Volksdeutsche, ethnic German but not a German citizen. And he would've never risen to such a high rank (three-star general) unless he was ethnically pure in the eyes of the Reich..


But there is still a problem in him achieving such a high rank, I think. Consider someone like George Patton, an acknowledged leader with lengthy education, including VMI and West Point, and military experience in many wars, including WW1 and 2. He only advanced to 3 star during that last war and only went to 4 star in the final days of conflict.

We don't know Smith's full background but there was no indication given in the show that he had anything like a Patton background.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

efilippi said:


> But there is still a problem in him achieving such a high rank, I think. Consider someone like George Patton, an acknowledged leader with lengthy education, including VMI and West Point, and military experience in many wars, including WW1 and 2. He only advanced to 3 star during that last war and only went to 4 star in the final days of conflict.
> 
> We don't know Smith's full background but there was no indication given in the show that he had anything like a Patton background.


Possibly it's nothing more than the expedited advancement in war... maybe there aren't enough high-level / more experienced officers available to cover all the Nazi territories so people move up the ranks more quickly.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I figured by this point, everyone who wants to discuss the show as already binge watched the entire season. I just got around to watching episodes 3 and 4 last night. I have questions, but I suppose they will eventually get answered by the time I finish. And by then, the season thread will be dead.





Robin said:


> Nope.


Me neither.
I'm very interested but I don't tend to binge binge watch and I'm currently working through Jessica Jones.

BTW, I see nothing wrong with starting a thread for an specific episode if you want to talk about it.



Saturn_V said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but was this information in the first/pilot episode?


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

sorry, in two different TMITHC threads, forget which is which.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Interesting trip to be taking and watching this. Did you think of the Japanese differently when you got to Japan after watching?


Nope. It was my 5th trip to Japan. First time was in 2001.

I've seen plenty of documentaries relating to WWII and Imperial Japan's conquering ways in Asia prior to that, along w/some of their atrocities.

I've always had a great time in Japan and admire the culture and country. The people there seem honorable, honest and it's a safe place. Those things happened way before my time and I don't hold any grudges/animosity. I can understand how those who were affected/victimized by Japan back then might still be upset.

The things portrayed in TMITHC seem reasonable if WWII turned out that way, given the practices of the Axis powers, back then.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

In the Pilot, Joe figures out that the film reel is in the locked secret compartment under his truck. He first looked through the cargo in the back of the truck before finding it. Presumably, that means he didn't know about the compartment or the film when he left New York. Does this mean that the Nazis planned on someone else retrieving the film once Joe brought the truck to Canon City? Or had Joe simply not received all of his orders by that point?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've created a thread to discuss Episodes 2-4:

The Man in the High Castle - Episodes 2, 3, and 4 thread *spoilers*

If you're one of the ones that mentioned you wanted a place to discuss the show and couldn't participate in the full season thread, please jump in and share your thoughts. I'll create more threads as I watch more episodes, or if anyone else wants to do so, feel free.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

problem is I am up to episode like 6 or 7 now and I can't really remember what happened in each episode. But hopefully, it works out for others.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> problem is I am up to episode like 6 or 7 now and I can't really remember what happened in each episode. But hopefully, it works out for others.


I put a synopsis of each episode in the OP to remind people what happened in each of the episodes covered by the thread.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

That's my problem with "release at once" series, I can't remember which episode things happened in.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> That's my problem with "release at once" series, I can't remember which episode things happened in.


Right.

And if I am going to "binge", I am not going to watch an epsiode, then post, then watch, then post. I'm just gonna watch. Maybe two episodes. Maybe three in a row. But even with two, after I watch, I get it all mixed up. And if I get to say episode 5, then talking about what happened in two seems, I dunno.. "out of date".


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Right.
> 
> And if I am going to "binge", I am not going to watch an epsiode, then post, then watch, then post.


Why not?

It's what I did with Daredevil and what I'm doing with Jessica Jones.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Why not?
> 
> It's what I did with Daredevil and what I'm doing with Jessica Jones.


That's gonna slow me down, and then it's not really binge watching if you take a break between episodes.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Why not?
> 
> It's what I did with Daredevil and what I'm doing with Jessica Jones.


Me too. I like to pause and read the thread, digest, then move on. 


jsmeeker said:


> That's gonna slow me down, and then it's not really binge watching if you take a break between episodes.


No one's going to make you. 

Wherever you stop, go discuss in that episode thread. No one cares if you discuss episode two in the episode eight thread.

(this is why I dislike the "episodes 1-4", "episodes 5-8" threads. You're screwed of you stop on episode six.)


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

JYoung said:


> Me neither.
> I'm very interested but I don't tend to binge binge watch and I'm currently working through Jessica Jones.
> 
> BTW, I see nothing wrong with starting a thread for an specific episode if you want to talk about it.
> ...


I watched the pilot in the spring and have been very excited by the story, but due to the density of the story, I don't want to watch it in pieces.

I just finished Jessica Jones and am now backtracking to finish Daredevil ...
I plan to binge Man in the High Castle during the Christmas-New year holiday season.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I just finished it about an hour ago.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I just finished it about an hour ago.


What? The Pilot? .


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> That's gonna slow me down, and then it's not really binge watching if you take a break between episodes.


When eating a ten course meal with wine pairing, after finishing one course, do you insist on immediately going to the next course or do you take a moment to savor and reflect on the previous course?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> When eating a ten course meal with wine pairing, after finishing one course, do you insist on immediately going to the next course or do you take a moment to savor and reflect on the previous course?


It depends on how they pace it. 

Really, the problem is if I post and ask questions, how long am I gonna wait for a response? I don't want to wait a day or two. Or even hours.

I mean, that's easy when the network give it to me one week at time. But when they plop 10 or 12 or whatever in one shot and you want to BINGE it, you don't have time to wait.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

No one says you have to wait for anyone else to post.


----------

